# MTM - Mareterram Limited



## grace (23 November 2007)

Thought I would start a new thread for this little gem.  This company makes bamboo flooring in China and sells it to the world.  Is a small emerging company with a PEG of 0.02.  Maiden profit last year, and maiden div forecast 08.  What is good about this company is their product.  Green, Green, Green.  Well environmentally friendly that is.  Bamboo plants used are renewable within 7 years of making flooring.  Their product is very good in that the janka rating (timber hardness) is harder than jarrah.  This is a very good feature.  They have broken into the global commercial flooring market, and I see news today that Bunnings have their new DIY product going into their stores for the first order.  Have a read of all of their announcements.  IMO they are going really well.


----------



## grace (28 November 2007)

*Re: SYP - Style Limited*

Not sure I understand what is going on with this one.  Who is selling all of these options today?  Could someone have a look at this for me as I am newish here and out of my depth.....


----------



## nioka (28 November 2007)

*Re: SYP - Style Limited*



grace said:


> Not sure I understand what is going on with this one.  Who is selling all of these options today?  Could someone have a look at this for me as I am newish here and out of my depth.....



 It is an odd one. It was an on market trade and an unusual volume. I have seen the product and it is a good one. It goes on my watch list and I intend to do some more research. I like companies that have a good product and are in production.


----------



## grace (5 December 2007)

*Re: SYP - Style Limited*

JPMorgan have upped their substancial holding on this one.........I am not the only one who likes it.    Is anyone else on this one?   
It has a PEG Ration of 0.02.  That is the best PEG ratio out of all of my holdings.  If there forecasts are right, we should be in for a good ride.  I'm a long-term holder.  Bought in at 30c.  Now trading at 80c and was as high as $1 a couple of months ago when all of the funds were buying in.  Does anyone else have an opinion on this one?


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (5 December 2007)

*Re: SYP - Style Limited*

Good to see some people digging down into the microcaps and the purchase of this baby at lessor levels is now looking quite astute indeed...............young companies of this nature turning the corner is an exciting thing for me, something to really research for...........unfortunately, SYP at this valuation does not attract although it could have tremendous growth to come

I generally try to stay away from companies with high capital requirements......these guys manufacture and have planation........sadly, they are writing many new shares to strangers to pay for this thus dilutely current shareholder earnings......in this way, the current assets of company is a grain of sand compared to cap so it's a tough thing to value its future which obviously looks bright.......be interested to know how unique their product is and how much R & D its worth..........to top it off, the fundies look to have discovered it so there goes the low hanging fruit

The ideal you want at this valuation is something that will fund the growth from earnings.....these guys look like they like to write capital unfortunately...........best of luck though


----------



## grace (7 January 2008)

*Re: SYP - Style Limited*

This one made it onto AFR's top 20 picks for stocks for 2008.  Did not read the article but I see it on another thread here.  A positive day today, so some people read it!  I have held for 12 months.....


----------



## System (15 December 2015)

On December 15th, 2015, Style Limited (SYP) changed its name and ASX code to Mareterram Limited (MTM).


----------



## System (18 April 2019)

On April 16th, 2019, Mareterram Limited (MTM) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following notice of the compulsory acquisition of all the issued capital in MTM by Sea Harvest International Pty Ltd, a 100% subsidiary of Sea Harvest Group Limited.


----------

